# Masterbuilt Pro 20050412 dual



## trnpitboss (Jun 8, 2012)

First off sorry if posting this in wrong section








I just bought this smoker and I have been reading on this forum that everyone uses the propane attatchment but I feel like a purist and want to use charcoal. Now if I use the coal feature can't I just throw the wood chips on top of the charcoal? or is it a one or the other type deal with this smoker. I wasnt sure where to ask this but seeing as I want to go charcoal thought this was the appropriate place. Any help would be much appreciated.

Just finished the burn-in using all stock items (pan and such) and temp only rose to about 180, but I am thinking cause I didnt use alot of charcoal to fire it up. Threw some applewood chips on the coals and it smoked like a champ.


----------



## smokeydez (Jun 9, 2012)

Well, seeing as how when using other charcoal grills you would typically place the wood directly in the pit with the coals, that should be fine here, too. But one thing I would suggest, and others could correct me if I'm wrong, is to use wood chunk, not chips when placing direclty into the charcoal pit. The chips, in my perception, are too small in relation to their surface area and would burn too rapidly where you would be chasing the smoke more often than using more dense chunks about the size of your fist. The chunks would probably not tend to burst into flame as quickly as chips, because of this density to surface area ratio. But, many people use pre-soaking of the chips to lessen this occurrence, You do not need to pre-soak wood chunks.


----------

